# Restaurants and antique stores near Gulf Shores



## maggie (Jul 19, 2008)

Can anyone suggest antique malls or antique stores near Gulf Shores? I like to look around. Also, any places where we must eat? Looking forward to a week at the beach.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.lulusathomeport.com/  Just be aware that it is open air. We didn't know before we went and it was pretty darn hot.

Jimmy Buffet's sister's place, btw.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Search?returnTo=__2F__&q=Lulu's+homeport&sub-search=Go&geo=1


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 20, 2008)

Maggie,

There are five antique malls in and around Foley, AL

This link has a good overview of what to do in the area http://www.lindalogan.com/gulf-shore-alabama.htm

Along the Alabama Coast: Gulf Shores and Fairhope

For specific Alabama antique shop & mall info see
http://www.antiquetrip.com/alabama.htm

Enjoy


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.gulfshores.com/

I'm not certain if this is the one I was looking for or not. The format looks different.


----------



## maggie (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the links! I thought there were a lot of antique malls nearby. It will be fun for me to do in the afternoon when it's too hot for the beach.


----------

